# F O N T S [parte 1]

## frenkyo

HOWTO Xorg and Fonts

E' iniziato tutto leggendo questo howto, la prima domanda che mi sono posto e' : CHI gestisce i font (aspetto e rendering) e come li gestisce. Non penso di riuscire a dissipare tutti i miei dubbi, e per questo posto sul forum le informazioni che ho raccolto, sperando di integrarle con quello che voi sapete, lo scopo e' quello di una guida  il piu' esauriente possibile che risponda a tutti i dubbi di un utente che si chieda : COME posso cambiare aspetto ai font utilizzati dalle mie applicazioni ?

(1) CHI & COME

In due si occupano dei font in maniera abbastanza differente :

(a)X.org o xfree86 e (b)Xft.

(a) gestisce i font direttamente nel proprio core, non fornisce features come anti-aliasing, sub-pixel rasterizing, hinting. Dal lato configurazione noi possiamo solo aggiungere le directory dove trovare i font:

in /etc/X11/XF86config o /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```

Section "Files"

...

     FontPath    "/path/of/the/fonts"

     FontPath    "..."

...

EndSection

```

oppure usando #xset [+-]fb[+-] /path/

```

xset +fb /path/ (inserisce il path all'inizio della lista)

xset fb+ /path/ (inserisce il path alla fine della lista)

```

```

xset fp default (ritornare alle impostazioni iniziali)

```

```

xset q (per vedere tutti i settaggi)

```

Quindi noi ci limitiamo a fornire il set piu' completo possibile di Font in modo tale che l'applicazione abbia a disposizione quello che richiede. Per questo se dobbiamo "internazionalizzare" il nostro pc, in modo tale che ci sia permesso vedere un documento in giapponese, non dobbiamo far altro che installare il font richiesto, l'applicazione lo cerchera' nelle directory impostate nel conf di X e magicamente il testo apparira' leggibile.

(A grandi linee!!  :Smile: )

(b) Xft rappresenta sicuramente il futuro, mette a disposizione tutte le features per il smoothing dei caratteri, ha una propria configurazione globale e la possibilita' di una configurazione personale per ogni utente senza dover passare per il sysadmin.

Le applicazioni possono accedere a qualsiasi font messo a disposizione dalla libreria e poi applicare le proprie modifiche alla glyph del font, non si vuole obbligrarle a scegliere tra la libreria e una propria scelta privata dei font.Questo permette di pensare ad una futura centralizzazione della gestione

Ora bisogna specificare che certe applicazioni usano i font forniti da X, altre utilizzano la libreria Xft, altre ancora come OpenOffice, hanno la loro collezione privata. Ecco che quindi oltre a guardare quale meccanismo ci garba di piu', dobbiamo anche vedere quale scelgono le applicazioni che noi usiamo.

Per fare questo, in caso di applicazioni dynamiche usiamo :

```

ldd /path/to/application/application

```

e controlliamo se nella lista appare :

```

...

libXft.so.2

...

```

Se non appare e' probabile che l'applicazione usi la gestione font di X, oppure usa i suoi font.

Inutile dire che io pendo a favore di Xft, se non altro per giungere ad una soluzione univoca al problema e sopratutto per le features messe in campo.

Poi integrero' il tutto, intanto do' un assaggio per sapere se interessa, e' mia intezione approffondire l'aspetto installazione (sia con X che con Xft) e poi come customizzare i font delle applicazioni. Molto e' gia' stato scritto e bene, voglio solo raccogliere tutto e provare sopratutto a delineare qualche informazione in piu' sul file di configurazione di Xft (/etc/fonts/fonts.conf) che per chi come me non mastica molto di XML non e' una cosa affatto semplice.[/code]

----------

## randomaze

 *frenkyo wrote:*   

> Poi integrero' il tutto, intanto do' un assaggio per sapere se interessa, e' mia intezione approffondire l'aspetto installazione (sia con X che con Xft) e poi come customizzare i font delle applicazioni. Molto e' gia' stato scritto e bene, voglio solo raccogliere tutto e provare sopratutto a delineare qualche informazione in piu' sul file di configurazione di Xft (/etc/fonts/fonts.conf) che per chi come me non mastica molto di XML non e' una cosa affatto semplice.

 

Come presentazione non c'é che dire  :Very Happy: 

Benvenuto.

----------

## xchris

penso sia un argomento molto interessante e spesso poco conosciuto.

Ben venga un howto e comunque un documento per capire come funziona il tutto!

Compliments...e continua  :Smile: 

ciao

EDIT: Benvenuto!!!!

----------

## codadilupo

se vuoi prenderti carico di questa valle di lacrime (che vengo dopo mezz'ora di lettura del forum con fonts horribilis) ben venga  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fabius

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Ben venga un howto e comunque un documento per capire come funziona il tutto!

 

Piuttosto che scrivere un nuovo documento io direi di integrare quello già presente sul wiki italiano  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

Ciao, Benvenuto e auguri per i fonts.

I fonts sono una delle cose misteriose di linux che pochi vanno a vedere dove stanno e come funzionano. Sei sicuro di volerti addentrare in questo mondo sconosciuto e pericoloso? 

Non è meglio dedicarsi alla migrazione dei processi su macchine con architetture hardware differenti?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## quantumwire

Aderisco pienamente all'idea di raccogliere tutte le info e creare un HOWTO che tratti la gestione dei font sotto X.

PS: Visto che come WM uso Openbox senza Gnome ne' Kde, spero di riuscire finalmente a cambiare i caratteri usati dalle applicazioni come "gpa", "gimp" che nel mio caso sono piccolissimi!!!

----------

## xchris

 *fabius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piuttosto che scrivere un nuovo documento io direi di integrare quello già presente sul wiki italiano 

 

ahem... sorry  :Smile: 

concordo!

----------

## gaffiere

innanzitutto benvenuto!   :Very Happy: 

poi: davvero un gran bel post questo, aspetto trepidante il resto.

see ya

Thomaz "Gaffiere"

----------

## lavish

Benvenuto!  :Very Happy: 

Ottimo post! Aspettiamo tutti con ansia la parte 2!  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Bello bello brafo brafo

----------

## quantumwire

Novita'?

----------

